# 01299 Diagnostic Interface For Data Bus J533 49-10 No Communication



## joey50 (Sep 27, 2002)

Code reads 
01299 Diagnostic Interface For Data Bus J533 49-10 No Communication
WTF is that sht! Can anyone help please....


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01299 Diagnostic Interface For Data Bus J533 49-10 No Communication (joey50)*

It means whatever controller you pulled that code from is having difficulties talking to the Gateway (which is part of the instrument cluster) via the CAN bus. If lots of control modules have the same code, then the problem is near the cluster. If only one module has this code, then it's likely a problem at or with that module.
-Uwe-


----------



## joey50 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: 01299 Diagnostic Interface For Data Bus J533 49-10 No Communication (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_It means whatever controller you pulled that code from is having difficulties talking to the Gateway (which is part of the instrument cluster) via the CAN bus. If lots of control modules have the same code, then the problem is near the cluster. If only one module has this code, then it's likely a problem at or with that module.
-Uwe-

Your professional opinion please. What would you do to diagnose this problem? Also, I have an error code for my 02 sensor. "Open Circuit"?? Also cylinder 2 and 4 coded for a misfire!?! What ever you can do to help, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 03wolfie (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: 01299 Diagnostic Interface For Data Bus J533 49-10 No Communication (joey50)*

He told you what to do.......


----------

